# k-9 super fuel



## codypitbull (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently bought some supplements for my 9 month old Female APBT. It is called k-9 super fuel. It is supposed to increase the immune system and help build on muscle. ALL natural. Has anyone used this product on their Pitbull/Bully before? I plan on waiting till about a year before using the product on a regular basis.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a little leary of K9 supplements. As long as your dog is on a grade A high quality food then I don't see the need for that stuff. I do believe in some of the natural fish oil supplements. JMO though maybe others think differently


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Your dog doesn't need supplements.

You know what adds muscle? Good old fashion EXERCISE. Flirt pole, spring pole, fetch, running, weight pulling, agility. Those will give you more muscle than a stupid supplement ever could, and your dog will enjoy it too. Supplements are a bunch of crap. You can't add any more muscle than exercise and genetics allows for.

Sorry if this comes across as harsh, but I get tired of people thinking their pit bull needs to be beefed up on supplements.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ur dog will only get as big as her genetics will allow her too. Walking everyday will do wonders to your dog.


----------



## codypitbull (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for everyones advice, I do exercise her alot and she eats well. I just thought more from a health standpoint than building muscle. I heard that the supplements help with other things than muscle.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

like wat other things??? really curious to know.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I used K9 Superfuel last year when conditioning dogs for the ADBA show ring. That means intense cardio, weights, lots of aerobic exercise. Its not something a 9-month-old puppy should be getting, IMO. Makers of supplements like to attribute all kinds of superpowers to their product. "Our stuff is so dope, it not only encourages extreme muscle tone, but it also prevents rabies!" Ooooh ahhh.  Put the K9 Superfuel on the shelf and save it for when you're really ready to start working her hard, when she's more like 18 months or older.

If you want to supplement, get her a good vitamin. Like VitaPet Puppy. Or something like that. She shouldn't need extreme workout supplements just yet.


----------

